# Android geotagging app - To android owners



## fedepaol

I wrote this free android app to geotag pictures  Geotagger for Android   Instructions  and details here: An android application for picture geotagging (Geotagger)

Feedbacks are appreciated


----------



## chitownDSLR

Downloaded.... ILl give it a try tonight!


----------



## fedepaol

Please tell me if you have any issues...


----------



## fedepaol

Hi everybody. I improved the gui. It should be now more simple and understandable (I hope). Unfortunately I lost my application key, so I had to release it as another package. If you downloaded it, please reinstall manually from the market


----------

